# switch machine power



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

i'm about to start the wiring process on my layout and i'm wondering what are you all using for your switch machine power? 

thanks


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

soul embrace said:


> i'm about to start the wiring process on my layout and i'm wondering what are you all using for your switch machine power?
> 
> thanks


You have to be more specific - what switch machine are you using? I'm using Kato and my answer, if you aren't using Kato, would be useless to you.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

sorry I figured I would forget to put something I'm using atlas turnouts. Just trying to figure out how to power them


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I run mostly Atlas turnouts. What I did to power all mine was to run a 14/16 gauge wires from the transfprmer to terminal blocks (one + one -) at different points under the table. Then from the blocks to to the switches or turnout out as needed with 22 gauge wires.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Davidfd85 said:


> I run mostly Atlas turnouts. What I did to power all mine was to run a 14/16 gauge wires from the transfprmer to terminal blocks (one + one -) at different points under the table. Then from the blocks to to the switches or turnout out as needed with 22 gauge wires.


The turnouts use the A/C output on your transformer. Did anyone notice the +/- in the image?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

You can also try The Complete Atlas Wiring Book. I just recently purchased it and it has helped a great deal in wiring my switches and layout. http://www.amazon.com/Atlas-Model-R...SLE6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337102018&sr=8-1


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I use old AC adapter charging cords from broken cordless screwdrivers, etc. Just snip of the end, strip the wires and go. Simple +/- hook-up and everyone has one or 2 lying around.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

thanks for the replies


----------

